# Test thread



## gto (Jun 17, 2004)

Hello? Hello? Is this thing on?


----------



## Shag Finger (Jun 19, 2004)

It sure looks like it


----------



## gto (Jun 17, 2004)

Welcome! 

How did you happen across the site? I just got the domain and haven't quite finished setting it up yet!


----------



## grapeknutz (Jul 16, 2004)

gto said:


> Welcome!
> 
> How did you happen across the site? I just got the domain and haven't quite finished setting it up yet!



Me I found this place on the Corvette forum!


----------



## 84zz4vette (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## Buffalo (Jul 22, 2004)

Found this forum through the Corvette Forum.


----------



## 1COOLPC (Jul 27, 2004)

Me too, through CF.


----------



## 123456test (Jul 27, 2004)

Yup, and I have had a couple of de-facto GTO's over the years....

GENE


----------



## PurpleC4 (Jul 27, 2004)

Same with me ~ Through the CorvetteForum!

~ Purp


----------



## *89x2* (Jul 27, 2004)

grapeknutz said:


> Me I found this place on the Corvette forum!


...the what


----------



## Scissors (Jul 27, 2004)

Buffalo said:


> Found this forum through the Corvette Forum.


Never heard of it.


----------



## old goat (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm in..


----------



## desertgoat (Jul 29, 2004)

*What? Another GTO forum?*

OMIGOD how many are there. My productivity just slid down another 13%.

     

I am getting carpal tunnel syndrome from all the replies I have to keep up with among all the active GTO forums out there.

Found this one by accident looking for an LS1 mod at the Corvette Forum.

HI to all.


----------



## Buffalo (Jul 22, 2004)

Scissors said:


> Never heard of it.


  Oh Lord, Scissors is in the house. :cheers


----------

